# Applying for developer status



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi,

I've searched through this site "developer status site:rootzwiki.com" (among other variations) and google and also using the forum search but couldn't find anything relating with how to apply for developer status here on rootz.

Who do I have to talk to or message to apply?

Thanks,
FB


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

fbis251 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've searched through this site "developer status site:rootzwiki.com" (among other variations) and google and also using the forum search but couldn't find anything relating with how to apply for developer status here on rootz.
> 
> ...


Click "contact us" at the top.


----------

